# Archery Turkey Hunters?



## TreeFrogg (Mar 23, 2009)

So how many guys (and Gals ) are going after thunderchickens with their archery equipment?

My first year, 5yrs ago i shot my first Tom (actually a jake) with my shotgun but then decided to "try" with my bow. What a HOOT- great time! Since then Ive shot 3 Toms with my bow (2 on video). A little more work but what the heck- great times!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

i will be after them with my bow in three different states this year!!!


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

I will be chasing my first with the stick and string this year! Wish me luck!!


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

I've been flingin arrows from my recurve for a couple months........If I get one in at 50yds I'll have a 50/50 chance, but I will get it on video


----------



## TreeFrogg (Mar 23, 2009)

Jet, thats great- it is fun and a little "challenging", but makes the season last longer!

1983......wow, that is sweet! wish I could pull that off! which states? MO.. and ...? or not? I thought about going down to MO to do some scouting for a possible archery whitetail hunt this fall, and get in a turkey hunt, b/c Im not making the trip for mulies to the BigHorns this year.

anyone out there that "doesnt" use a blind? I havent tried it without my DB blind..........yet anyway.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Going to let the ol' PSE fling some arrows, should be interesting.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

went out for first time last year with a bow, and ended up getting a very nice tom..Big ol bird..Thought about trying without blind this year but we'll see. Was out in MO the other day and seen some good birds.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Doing the bow thing this year. Can't wait!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Im going to be chasing turkeys out in the mountains... cant wait... sure will miss the michigan birds


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

I'll be after them this year with my bow for the first time....can't wait to give it a go....Already shot 2 with a shotgun, that's to easy! lol:lol:


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Is there any other way??? :coolgleam


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

Haha, not with an avatar like that Ack! I'm going to mix it up this year. Bow and gun.


----------



## TreeFrogg (Mar 23, 2009)

what mountains Hawk?  sounds like fun- unless there's snow!! had enough of that sheet

Ack, I do agree. I wouldnt have it any other way now myself!


----------



## chris_l (Jan 11, 2008)

Im going to try for #2 with a bow ...but if it gets down to crunch time ill have to bring something out alittle louder


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

I have taken them with a bow and gun this year I think I will try with a crossbow .Bud


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

TreeFrogg said:


> what mountains Hawk? sounds like fun- unless there's snow!! had enough of that sheet
> 
> Ack, I do agree. I wouldnt have it any other way now myself!



im going to be running around the mountains in colorado... going to try to get a merriam with my bow


----------



## hoyt001 (Mar 8, 2006)

The bow is the only way to go after turkeys!!!! A groundblind is the key.I have shot 3 birds with my bow and I'll never break out the shotgun again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hoyt all the way baby!!!!ne_eye:


----------



## TreeFrogg (Mar 23, 2009)

"I have taken them with a bow and gun this year I think I will try with a crossbow .Bud" 

You get a head start on us this year?!!LOL!


----------



## TreeFrogg (Mar 23, 2009)

hoyt all the way baby!!!!ne_eye: X2!! I agree!!


----------



## deathfromabove (Mar 2, 2005)

using a shot gun for turkeys is as challenging as bringing the fat chick home from the bar.....


----------



## Bwilson (Feb 22, 2008)

I went out for my first turkey hunt last spring with my bow and dint bring anything home but the sniffles.

Taking the bow out again and hoping for the best.


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

3rd year hunting thunder chickens and first time with a bow. 2005 Pearson Diamondback and Carbon Express tipped with Muzzy MX3 ought to do the trick. Can't wait!


----------



## TreeFrogg (Mar 23, 2009)

gettin pumped! driving in to work today and saw many, many birds out in the fields all "flared" up strutting around for the ladies. Gets the blood pumping I tell ya! 

Tried to take some pics but didnt "apparently" have the memory card in the camera according to someone to remain anonymous!!LOL:lol:


----------



## TreeFrogg (Mar 23, 2009)

6 days and counting boys and girls!


----------



## whitetails4us (Nov 18, 2005)

My 6th year with a bow. 3 down and 2 got away. A little twist this year. Gonna have an arrow ready with a guillotine head on the end in case one comes too close.:lol: Heads will roll. Two video cameras will be watchin.

Here's my video from last year.
http://www.huntfulltime.com/2008-turkey-bowhunting-video/


----------



## TreeFrogg (Mar 23, 2009)

whitetails4us said:


> My 6th year with a bow. 3 down and 2 got away. A little twist this year. Gonna have an arrow ready with a guillotine head on the end in case one comes too close.:lol: Heads will roll. Two video cameras will be watchin.
> 
> Here's my video from last year.
> http://www.huntfulltime.com/2008-turkey-bowhunting-video/


nothing like getting one in close enough to "whack" with the bow! I had video rolling each of the 3 I shot with a bow. 1st one was pretty bad....mounted the camera on my bow and somehow it got bumped and all you can see is my "blind". 2nd one I accidently taped over (yeah, major brain fart) and last years turned out pretty good even though I was by myself with a tripod and everything else. Lots of work but it's a blast.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> I always start with a bow but if time is getting short it's BOOM!


 
* its better than a tag sandwich. I'm with ya graybeard. *


----------



## deathfromabove (Mar 2, 2005)

BWHUNTR said:


> * its better than a tag sandwich. I'm with ya graybeard. *


I'm only guessing but I think OG goes out more than once with the bow before caving to the scattergun..... like some people I know....


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Well I am going to join the ranks for the first time Turkey Hunt as well. 

I am going to start off with my Bow and go from there. Have not shot the gun as much as I should be doing....and it is a late decission to actually go to shoot but they have talked me into it. 

I am really looking forward to it. More pumped then I thought I would be


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Huntinggirl said:


> Well I am going to join the ranks for the first time Turkey Hunt as well.
> 
> I am going to start off with my Bow and go from there. Have not shot the gun as much as I should be doing....and it is a late decission to actually go to shoot but they have talked me into it.
> 
> I am really looking forward to it. More pumped then I thought I would be



Do it up!! Good luck with the bow and remember to make sure you send me some pics!!


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

We will be out in force monday with our bows and blinds


----------



## TreeFrogg (Mar 23, 2009)

hopefully the weather will be decent but regardless I'll be out there! Good luck to all!


----------



## TreeFrogg (Mar 23, 2009)

we need one more guy or gal for our team. Does anyone know of anyone looking to sign up. I only have about 8hrs left. 

just drove around the section we are hunting and spotted some nice birds. I know where there roosting!................... "Whack"!


----------

